# how can i aquire bulk inspections



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

have been in the business for 5 years, and I currently do grass cuts and snow removals in bulk, on top of tarpings, minor roof repair, board ups, lock changes and winterizations. I have been interested in doing vacancy inspections , eviction inspections, etc for the passed few years, but am having a hard time finding clients who will give them to me in bulk. We are a small company, so getting in with the nationals has proven to be a challenge. I am located in Cleveland, OH, where the foreclosure rate is through the roof. It seems there should be plenty to go around. Anybody have any tips or suggestions to help me out?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, say you got around 300 monthly inspections in the Cleveland area, how much do you think you will need per inspection to be profitable?


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Well if the inspections include interior pictures, $15 per, if they were all just exterior inspections then $10 per


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> Well if the inspections include interior pictures, $15 per, if they were all just exterior inspections then $10 per


Good luck getting a large volume with those prices! Most drive by inspections are down to $3.00


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Sheesh, I've never heard em lower than 7.50, but also I'm not familiar with just doing drive by inspections. I currently get paid $15 for a property check, that includes going in the house, taking bids and pictures of everything. But I'm only getting about 60 a month


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> I currently get paid $15 for a property check, that *includes going in the house, taking bids and pictures of everything*. But I'm only getting about 60 a month


 Consider yourself lucky you only have 60/month. That limits the amount of time you are working for minimum wage, or less......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> Sheesh, I've never heard em lower than 7.50, but also I'm not familiar with just doing drive by inspections. I currently get paid $15 for a property check, that includes going in the house, taking bids and pictures of everything. But I'm only getting about 60 a month



You can properly inspect and bid out a house for $15.00? AND you want to do this more?:vs_whistle:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Like I have said before, even at $25-30*



Craigslist Hack said:


> You can properly inspect and bid out a house for $15.00? AND you want to do this more?:vs_whistle:


I could not make it profitable. I can envision a scenario in which it could be profitable, but that never happens in the real world. 

Not to mention the fact that you can actually complete and report an $80 grass cut in less time, in most cases.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

YandRpreservation said:


> We are a small company, so getting in with the nationals has proven to be a challenge.


Why?


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > You can properly inspect and bid out a house for $15.00? AND you want to do this more?
> ...


Often times with these property checks, there are allowables, securing, tarping etc. Also many of the houses are houses I've already been to, so I don't need to take bids because they are already on file. The bulk of my money comes from grass cuts, but the season is over. If I had 100 inspections like this a week on top of my other work I'd be doing pretty great.


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> YandRpreservation said:
> 
> 
> > We are a small company, so getting in with the nationals has proven to be a challenge.
> ...


Couldn't tell you, I have million dollar insurance policy, errors and omissions, can pass a background check and 5 years of experience. I place applications but never hear anything back.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*If you are looking for that kind of inspection*

any national will gladly give you them,in fact they usually run you around on that kind of stuff first, if you get signed up. 

In my experience you are talking about re-secures,utility checks,etc or other work orders with BAFT lines,even initial secures. Now those you can make some money on most of the time, especially now during wint season. 

That's a whole different animal than just inspections.

The reason I say there is no money in inspections, is they usually do not include other work, at least in my experience, and never seem to get issued in any logical order that would make a decent efficient route. And if you try to do both, you usually get spread pretty thin and drive past more dollars than you make inspecting.

Sounds to me like you want P&P work, not just inspections.


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

I actually don't, I've heard of people getting paid pretty decent just to do the drive by inspections. 7.50-10 per house, and getting huge lists in a general part of the state. If you Google property preservation bulk inspections, a bunch of stuff will come up about it, but nothing really about what companies give them away. Even if I got 100 interior inspections a week on top of my other stuff that would be awesome. But you're right they're usually scattered and random instead of congested and consistent.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*What state are you in?*

maybe someone can help you if they know your location.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> I actually don't, I've heard of people getting paid pretty decent just to do the drive by inspections. 7.50-10 per house, and getting huge lists in a general part of the state. If you Google property preservation bulk inspections, a bunch of stuff will come up about it, but nothing really about what companies give them away. Even if I got 100 interior inspections a week on top of my other stuff that would be awesome. But you're right they're usually scattered and random instead of congested and consistent.



Duuuuudddde!!!! On what planet is $7.50-10.00 pretty good pay?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I know one thing, if you're not*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Duuuuudddde!!!! On what planet is $7.50-10.00 pretty good pay?


bringing in at least $50 an hour on a route, from the time you leave the shop to the time you park it back at the shop, you're not making any money. That's just for inspections, if you are using any tools or equipment, that's not enough. And, even that is not good money, that's a paycheck.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> bringing in at least $50 an hour on a route, from the time you leave the shop to the time you park it back at the shop, you're not making any money. That's just for inspections, if you are using any tools or equipment, that's not enough. And, even that is not good money, that's a paycheck.



You have more experience at this than I do so how much computer work is there? How many Property Condition Reports etc does one have to fill out after doing 20 inspections? 

In my area you couldn't do 5 an hour no way. Between the traffic and the distance between properties it's just not possible.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*QC inspections still require you to scan your*

checklist and invoice it. Occupancy inspections same thing. So, you've got 2-3 hours of office work to do. Additionally, you have an hour of office work before you leave. I guess there are some companies that have good apps that eliminate the office work for some inspection types, but I'm not experienced with those. 

I failed to make money at either. But, I didn't take very long to figure it out.

My area is semi-rural, but nothing like a Western State, even at that if it's more than 10 miles between them on average, you're loosing money. That's for $30 QC inspections, $15 occupancy inspections are a loser right out of the gate, and the liability is off the charts. 

In PA you need a soliciting permit for every little municipality to do occupancy checks, with contact. No one in this business gets them. Most don't even realize it is solicitation, or peddling. Legally, you are a debt collector and are governed by both Federal and state regulations a mile long on top of that (some of these regulations are also very subjective). I know people do them, I remove their stickers all the time, I'm sure they don't have the proper permits to do them, not my problem. When you drive into a town in PA and you see the little sign under the "welcome to inspectionville" PERMITS REQUIRED, this means you. 

I don't know how people make money at them, but obviously some do, or at least think they do.


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> maybe someone can help you if they know your location.


Cleveland Ohio , Cuyahoga and surrounding counties


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> YandRpreservation said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't, I've heard of people getting paid pretty decent just to do the drive by inspections. 7.50-10 per house, and getting huge lists in a general part of the state. If you Google property preservation bulk inspections, a bunch of stuff will come up about it, but nothing really about what companies give them away. Even if I got 100 interior inspections a week on top of my other stuff that would be awesome. But you're right they're usually scattered and random instead of congested and consistent.
> ...


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> checklist and invoice it. Occupancy inspections same thing. So, you've got 2-3 hours of office work to do. Additionally, you have an hour of office work before you leave. I guess there are some companies that have good apps that eliminate the office work for some inspection types, but I'm not experienced with those.
> 
> I failed to make money at either. But, I didn't take very long to figure it out.
> 
> ...


See I'm in Cleveland Ohio, the permits aren't that strict, and there's foreclosures everywhere. I met a guy awhile back who said he was doing 100-200 houses a week, all pictures, invoicing and paperwork was done on an app on his phone, he worked out of a little Honda civic and seemed happier than **** to be doing it. Of course he didn't give me his contact, but it seems like that guy is one of the few to find success in it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> See I'm in Cleveland Ohio, the permits aren't that strict, and there's foreclosures everywhere. I met a guy awhile back who said he was doing 100-200 houses a week, all pictures, invoicing and paperwork was done on an app on his phone, he worked out of a little Honda civic and seemed happier than **** to be doing it. Of course he didn't give me his contact, but it seems like that guy is one of the few to find success in it.


I think we define success differently.:biggrin:


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

I went and did 2 inspections last week.

There is no way to justify doing them for less then $50 a pop.

My only reasoning stemmed from it was 70 degrees outside, I had the goat sitting in the garage for the past month, thought I would get her out one more time before winter.

Otherwise $10 an inspection is pointless, it is what can be described for the unknowledgeable end user as an "Epic Fail"


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

YandRpreservation said:


> I met a guy awhile back who said he was doing 100-200 houses a week... he worked out of a little Honda civic.


Even if the pay was OK, working out of a Honda Civic is a deal breaker for me.:vs_smile:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > Duuuuudddde!!!! On what planet is $7.50-10.00 pretty good pay?[/Q
> ...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If a mill is subbing out inspections @ $10 a pop and they have no problem getting inspectors, there is zero chance they are going to raise their prices. OTOH, if they have contractors soliciting work from them what do you think they will do? Keep that loyal and dependable guy they currently have or offer the newbie the same jobs at $9 per house...or less?
Cleveland is the armpit of Safeguard and they haven't negotiated their prices northward for at least two administrations.


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> YandRpreservation said:
> 
> 
> > Craigslist Hack said:
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > If I can put a guy in a car for 360 a week at 9 an hour in a small car, using an app and essentially double my money, that seems like smart business. I'm just trying to jump on every opportunity I can.
> ...


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I think it all depends on what the definition of an inspection is. I'm not going to go to a vacant house, take all pics inside and out, bid the work needed to be done for less than $50, but on the other hand occupancy inspections are very simple, so if the property is occupied and I just have to drive to the property and take a few pics and I'm on my way, then $10 doesn't seem to bad as long as I don't have to get out of my car.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> I think it all depends on what the definition of an inspection is. I'm not going to go to a vacant house, take all pics inside and out, bid the work needed to be done for less than $50, but on the other hand occupancy inspections are very simple, so if the property is occupied and I just have to drive to the property and take a few pics and I'm on my way, then $10 doesn't seem to bad as long as I don't have to get out of my car.



I was talking $50 for a drive by 7 picture basic occupancy type inspection. 

Full inspection w bids should be at minimum $300 for all that bs. 3-5 hours of time if you know what your doing for a proper inspection and report, it a complete load of b.s. to do those for inadequate pricing and just flat out disappointing.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*A $9 employee cost $16 an hour, the car cost $.30*



YandRpreservation said:


> YandRpreservation said:
> 
> 
> > If I can put a guy in a car for 360 a week at 9 an hour in a small car, using an app and essentially double my money, that seems like smart business. I'm just trying to jump on every opportunity I can.
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

@YandRpreservation if you are paying this person hourly are they a W2 employee? How much is the WC costing you? Who owns the car? Who pays maintenance, insurance, and fuel on said car? Do you have an Umbrella policy incase the car is in an accident and you get sued? If you are sending this person into bad areas what steps are you taking to make sure that they are safe?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Fify


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> @YandRpreservation if you are paying this person hourly are they a W2 employee? How much is the WC costing you? Who owns the car? Who pays maintenance, insurance, and fuel on said car? Do you have an Umbrella policy incase the car is in an accident and you get sued? If you are sending this person into bad areas what steps are you taking to make sure that they are safe?


What do you suggest?


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

YandRpreservation said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > @YandRpreservation if you are paying this person hourly are they a W2 employee? How much is the WC costing you? Who owns the car? Who pays maintenance, insurance, and fuel on said car? Do you have an Umbrella policy incase the car is in an accident and you get sued? If you are sending this person into bad areas what steps are you taking to make sure that they are safe?
> ...


And I don't mean in regards to your question, because I would obviously take financial responsibility, put someone on 1099, no WC required, own the car etc. If it were just drive by inspections, safety is not a real concern, and this is all if I could get them at 10 a piece in bulk. The majority of my money comes from grass cuts, snow removals and tree and shrub trimming. This is my slow season, it's not snowing. So, instead of looking for bulk exterior inspections, what would you suggest?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> And I don't mean in regards to your question, because I would obviously take financial responsibility, put someone on 1099, no WC required, own the car etc. If it were just drive by inspections, safety is not a real concern, and this is all if I could get them at 10 a piece in bulk. The majority of my money comes from grass cuts, snow removals and tree and shrub trimming. This is my slow season, it's not snowing. So, instead of looking for bulk exterior inspections, what would you suggest?


Can you legally pay someone by the hour to drive a vehicle you own in your state and still have them on a 1099 agreement?

I would suggest private work. I have 5 rekeys to do today myself they pay $60.00 a lock and $40.00 a padlock with a $150.00 minimum. 

I do lock work for all kinds of investors and realtors. Sometimes I never do a single other job for them just the rekey.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Getting someone to do these inspections for you is not a good idea unless they are using their own car, own expenses and equipment, and are insured as well. The reason we have to have E&O insurance is due to the liability that can be on our backs. Just imagine you are sent to a property to verify occupancy and your inspector doesn't get out of the car. It looks occupied, good enough. Then the pipes freeze and burst and cause 100k in damage. Do you think that the costs associated with the repairs will just be forgotten? No, they will file an insurance claim against your policy for incorrect reporting. At least if they are insured themselves, you can pass on the responsibility and only act as an umbrella. Also if this is your plan, you better get a lawyer to draw up some tight contract to make sure it doesn't fall on you.


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> YandRpreservation said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't mean in regards to your question, because I would obviously take financial responsibility, put someone on 1099, no WC required, own the car etc. If it were just drive by inspections, safety is not a real concern, and this is all if I could get them at 10 a piece in bulk. The majority of my money comes from grass cuts, snow removals and tree and shrub trimming. This is my slow season, it's not snowing. So, instead of looking for bulk exterior inspections, what would you suggest?
> ...


Yes you can legally pay someone a 1099 in your vehicle, the guy I sub through is getting rich off of guys doing his bid approvals for 10 an hour in his vehicles on 1099. But I'd be lying if I said you haven't sparked my interest, how do you find clients who pay so much? Most I've ever seen for a lock set is $30, and most I've seen for a padlock is $20. If I was seeing those numbers I wouldn't consider bulk inspections either.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

YandRpreservation said:


> Yes you can legally pay someone a 1099 in your vehicle, the guy I sub through is getting rich off of guys doing his bid approvals for 10 an hour in his vehicles on 1099. But I'd be lying if I said you haven't sparked my interest, how do you find clients who pay so much? Most I've ever seen for a lock set is $30, and most I've seen for a padlock is $20. If I was seeing those numbers I wouldn't consider bulk inspections either.



just because he is doing it, doesn't mean it's legal. Once you give someone the tools to do a job, tell them when and how to complete the job, they are an employee. In order to be an independent contractor you need to give the sub contractor a flat rate to do each job, they must use your own vehicle, and you can't tell them what time to start/finish work.

On a side note, if that "1099" person gets into an accident in your car, good luck getting your insurance company to pay for the damage


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> Yes you can legally pay someone a 1099 in your vehicle, the guy I sub through is getting rich off of guys doing his bid approvals for 10 an hour in his vehicles on 1099. But I'd be lying if I said you haven't sparked my interest, how do you find clients who pay so much? Most I've ever seen for a lock set is $30, and most I've seen for a padlock is $20. If I was seeing those numbers I wouldn't consider bulk inspections either.


I doubt it's legal? It sounds like he has an employee miscategorized but that is my opinion I don't know the law. We worked in the Cincinnati area for a few years and the Ohio laws did not seem much different than ours. It would not fly here I assure you that.

How do I find clients that pay these "GREAT" prices? LOL i literally chuckled at that. ALL the clients pay EXACTLY those prices. The pricing I listed are the HUD standards. This is what we get from Nationals the only thin I do differently is the nationals pay $60.00 for a knoblock and deadbolt combo and I charge the same $60.00 I would if they were on separate doors. I have personally never understood how a lock is worth less money because it is installed on a door with two bores. 

Like I said I believe you are chasing nickels when there are dollars to go after.

How long have you been in the business? If you are subbing from someone why are you doing this? What clients are you currently performing work for?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I love the definition I get from Nationals*

a lockset is a set of locks (a lock and a deadbolt). In 30 years of installing doors, a lockset always referred to a single lock or knob lock(including lock and backset) as they call it in P&P a deadbolt is a deadbolt, not a lock set. There is no doubt in my mind, that the HUD allowable for a lockset, refers to a single lock.

The worst part of it is, I think the morons actually are not billing for both. If they were screwing me, and billing for both, I could understand that. But, due to their stupidity, we all are losing. 

I just had that discussion yesterday with a certain National, I didn't push the issue because I knew it would do no good, and I felt I was going to cross the line very quickly from Jim the pro, to Jim the honest human being. That wouldn't have been good for anyone. 

Luckily once you understand they truly are that dim, it's easy enough to make up the difference in ways that fit into their little squares.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> But I'd be lying if I said you haven't sparked my interest, how do you find clients who pay so much? Most I've ever seen for a lock set is $30, and most I've seen for a padlock is $20. If I was seeing those numbers I wouldn't consider bulk inspections either.


I had one order last week, one, in which the broker called and asked if I could rekey the door for $60, because that was all the client was willing to pay. I agreed because the guy sends over a lot of work. He then called back 30 minutes later and told me to hold off because this "third party" was taking such a bite from his commission that he was going to be lucky to clear a few hundred dollars from the sale. He went direct to the lender and got it worked out. Another bottom feeder squeezing their way inside the phonebooth.
That price is below what I charge using the cheap disposable locksets we order in bulk online. Even when we rekey using real knobs and deadbolts, the price is higher than HUD.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I had one order last week, one, in which the broker called and asked if I could rekey the door for $60, because that was all the client was willing to pay. I agreed because the guy sends over a lot of work. He then called back 30 minutes later and told me to hold off because this "third party" was taking such a bite from his commission that he was going to be lucky to clear a few hundred dollars from the sale. He went direct to the lender and got it worked out. Another bottom feeder squeezing their way inside the phonebooth.
> That price is below what I charge using the cheap disposable locksets we order in bulk online. Even when we rekey using real knobs and deadbolts, the price is higher than HUD.


I get more when I do the rekey for the Sheriff's department or the US Marshalls but the price I use works for us and makes us money. I'm happy with where we are for now.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> Luckily once you understand they truly are that dim, it's easy enough to make up the difference in ways that fit into their little squares.


Perfectly said.


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> YandRpreservation said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can legally pay someone a 1099 in your vehicle, the guy I sub through is getting rich off of guys doing his bid approvals for 10 an hour in his vehicles on 1099. But I'd be lying if I said you haven't sparked my interest, how do you find clients who pay so much? Most I've ever seen for a lock set is $30, and most I've seen for a padlock is $20. If I was seeing those numbers I wouldn't consider bulk inspections either.
> ...


I've been in the business 5 years, but like I said, most of my money comes from grass cuts and shrub/tree trimming. The locks, window boarding, tarps, trash outs have all just been basically side work, or work we would get simply because we're going to the property and it was convenient for us to do it. We sub off a guy who works for a2z and national field network. We also did work for Universal Property Preservation, who's clients included 5 brothers, national field network, national field representatives, safeguard and mcs. Our current clients prices are pretty similar to what universals were, which seems about half of what everyone on here seems to be making. I've applied to all these clients with no luck. My business is completely legal, I don't sub out any work as of now, I guess I'll have to look further into it before I do. I imagine if everyone else is making that much money off knobs and dead bolts, I'm likely also making way less on grass cuts too, guess I gotta keep trying with these nationals.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> I've been in the business 5 years, but like I said, most of my money comes from grass cuts and shrub/tree trimming. The locks, window boarding, tarps, trash outs have all just been basically side work, or work we would get simply because we're going to the property and it was convenient for us to do it. We sub off a guy who works for a2z and national field network. We also did work for Universal Property Preservation, who's clients included 5 brothers, national field network, national field representatives, safeguard and mcs. Our current clients prices are pretty similar to what universals were, which seems about half of what everyone on here seems to be making. I've applied to all these clients with no luck. My business is completely legal, I don't sub out any work as of now, I guess I'll have to look further into it before I do. I imagine if everyone else is making that much money off knobs and dead bolts, I'm likely also making way less on grass cuts too, guess I gotta keep trying with these nationals.


I think most on here would agree that nationals were just a stepping stone for them. If there is anyway possible I would skip that step. Being direct with a national is not much better than working for a regional.

There is a timeline for people in this business. Since we all end up in one or two spots at the end why not skip as many steps as possible?

Most start off with some sort of regional work that way for a bit. Then they get direct with some sort of national (usually a crappy one) then they try to get with better nationals. Eventually going after Realtors and private customer or leaving the business. 

A novel thought I have is that my business would be better off and much further ahead if I had skipped steps 1 and 2.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i'll say this unless your a certified inspector making good money,then it is and always be a waste of time,gas time paperwork,comp work your not making a dime i refuse everyone offered even if they beg,sorry i can make nothing sitting on my front porch watching birds


----------

